

Vrome (Vim key mappings for Chrome) v1.0 released. - jinzhu
https://github.com/jinzhu/vrome

======
tar
One reason that has kept me from switching from Firefox is the brilliant
Pentadactyl plugin. I hope Vrome would give me a good Chrome alternative.
Trying it out right now.

------
bunchesofdonald
I've been using <http://vimium.github.com/> for a long time now. They seem
very similar, I may play with it see which I like better.

------
jinzhu
As the first public & stable release, it has lots of new features, and
improvements.

